# [Wet Thumb Forum]-spray bar or single tube outlet??



## scalare (Feb 18, 2003)

Well, going with an eheim on the new tank (40 breeder) thinking about how to allow the flow from the outlet tube run into the tank? thinking about a 10 inch spray bar placed around 3 inches below the surface rather than a single outlet "spout". Thoughts? P.S. will be situated along the side (NOT BACK) of the tank for flow right to left. (explaining only a 10 inch spraybar)

I am large, I contain multitudes... -Walt Whitman


----------



## scalare (Feb 18, 2003)

Well, going with an eheim on the new tank (40 breeder) thinking about how to allow the flow from the outlet tube run into the tank? thinking about a 10 inch spray bar placed around 3 inches below the surface rather than a single outlet "spout". Thoughts? P.S. will be situated along the side (NOT BACK) of the tank for flow right to left. (explaining only a 10 inch spraybar)

I am large, I contain multitudes... -Walt Whitman


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

It depends on the flow you want. Certain fish and plants like a high current flow.

In my tank I wanted a current to circulate through the tank. This requires a single nozzle with a higher flow rate.

A spray bar will distribute the water with a minimum of tank current. It is best for fish that desire calm water.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'd go with the spraybar myself on that tank. It's got such a large footprint that a single outlet won't likely provide an even enough flow throughout the tank and spraybars are easy enough to make and hide.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Well, any Eheim I ever bought came with a spraybar, so no DIY required. Yes, I would definitely use the spraybar. I place mine under the water line, angled down toward the front corner of whatever side it's on at an angle of from 30 to 45 degrees, depending on the tank and where I want to direct the flow. In a 40 breeder (great size, by the way, I love that tank!), you should get good circulation throughout that way.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## deltaboy (Feb 14, 2003)

hmmm diy spray bar? How would u recommend something like that for a fluval? I wanted a spray bar to minimise c02 loss but I can't find any to buy. Could u explain a DIY spraybar? Thanks,


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

1/2" PVC or similar tubing with holes drilled in it. You could also get any model spray bar and just adapt it.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## deltaboy (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks James! Any particular brand u can recommend which would be compatiable with Fluval 404?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

The eheims looked good, but since I don't actually use them I couldn't tell you.
This may be a 'go to the LFS and look on the shelf' kind of thing.

I have threaded nozzles on PVC that I use to direct high flow currents, but no spray bars.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

